# Hood's Sarsaparilla aqua bottle found swimming



## RCO (Jul 16, 2019)

I found this bottle when swimming in the muskoka lakes area the other day , swimming around and saw in on the bottom , couldn't tell exactly what the bottle was but pretty sure it was an old one based on colour so pulled it and took it to shore 

. not one I've seen or found before but appears to be a mass produced product and not a rare one but still a neat find , assuming its from the early 1900's or a bit earlier 

Hood's Sarsa Parilla embossed on front , Lowell Mass and G I Hood co on side and apothecaries on back 

also found a few other bottles but just common locals , coca cola's or beer bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 17, 2019)

That's a nice one, hopefully more from that era nearby!


----------



## RCO (Jul 17, 2019)

i have found other bottles nearby in that same general area , a couple years ago I found a henry wampole ( Perth Ontario ) corked bottle in the same area 

but its not an area loaded with bottles , you sort of have to swim around and look carefully at the bottom and every now and then you get lucky


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jul 18, 2019)

That sure cleaned up nice. A nice piece of Americana. One of the very first bottles I ever dug in 1969 when I was 14 with my toy Relco detector.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 23, 2019)

f you found it in England , it would be worth 10 quid .


----------

